# Warning Levels-what are urs? how u got em?



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2008)

20%.
3 warns and 1 warn removal.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 18, 2008)

Gotta love my warns  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You do, right?

YES YOU DO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And da_head, that's not your proper warn anyway? What's up with that?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 19, 2008)

0% ftw.

-_Tropicana_


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 19, 2008)

Still have the JPH "douchery" warns:
JPH  	Warned on Jul 18 2008, 02:30 PM
Added to warn level 	Spamming, Being Homophobic, and insulting a staff member.

Thug4L1f3 	Warned on Jul 17 2008, 11:37 PM
Removed from warn level 	Should never have been increased.

JPH 	Warned on Jul 17 2008, 08:53 PM
Added to warn level 	Spamming my inbox.

JPH 	Warned on Jul 8 2008, 01:54 PM
Added to warn level 	Making an extremely offensive image out of Hadrian's toddler daughter...after I said not to.

Ace Gunman 	Warned on May 4 2008, 02:31 PM
Removed from warn level 	Warn decrease (part two!)

Ace Gunman 	Warned on May 4 2008, 02:31 PM
Removed from warn level 	Warn decrease.

Costello 	Warned on Oct 14 2007, 11:16 AM
Added to warn level 	posting useless messages

Costello 	Warned on Oct 14 2007, 10:05 AM
Added to warn level 	posting useless messages outside the testing area

Costello 	Warned on Jan 30 2007, 05:15 PM
Removed from warn level 	warn lift (6 months ago)

Hunter 	Warned on Jul 18 2006, 03:40 AM
Added to warn level 	requesting links for romsites without reading the rules


----------



## Sephi (Sep 19, 2008)

0% luckily


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine is 20% -- I created an alternate profile because someone else on the site told me to, and I got warned for it. (which is a long story and I am not going to tell it, so don't ask)

I also got warned for flaming someone else on the forums... Which the other person got warned too because we were flaming each other.  And now we are friends. Insane isn't it?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 19, 2008)

Grr, my post came up twice. Sorry about that.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 19, 2008)

OKAY



*Posts merged*

jumpman17	Warned on Aug 23 2008, 04:08 AM
Added to warn level	Posting an annoying self playing flash
jumpman17	Warned on Jun 1 2008, 10:59 PM
Added to warn level	Purposely reviving an old topic
jumpman17	Note Added May 13 2008, 06:17 AM
Warn Level Unchanged	EDIT: It wasn't him who posted the first one, but he still posted a ton of them in a row after I told the original poster to not post that crap.
jumpman17	Warned on May 13 2008, 06:12 AM
Added to warn level	Posting annoying auto playing flash videos with sound in the shoutbox. Then posting like 20 in a row after being told to stop.
Ace Gunman	Warned on Apr 17 2008, 10:15 AM
Added to warn level	Spamming the forum with a duplicate account.
Gaisuto	Warned on Mar 15 2008, 09:17 AM
Added to warn level	Asking for warez.
Costello	Warned on Feb 5 2008, 06:08 AM
Added to warn level	error
Costello	Warned on Feb 5 2008, 06:07 AM
Removed from warn level	lift
Sinkhead	Warned on Jan 31 2008, 04:25 PM
Added to warn level	[url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73707]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73707[/url]

Posting at least 40 times in a row outside the testing area. Posting disabled for 3 days, hopefully Brawl will be out by then


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Mine is 20% -- I created an alternate profile because someone else on the site told me to, and I got warned for it. (which is a long story and I am not going to tell it, so don't ask)
> 
> I also got warned for flaming someone else on the forums... Which the other person got warned too because we were flaming each other.  And now we are friends. Insane isn't it?


You got warned for making a dupe?
I never got warned for fthrnite...
@mods: TOO LATE NOW!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 19, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a little more complicated than that... I was new to this site and I didn't know the rules and I was doing things that someone told me to do and it got me in trouble and I have a suspicion that the person was trying to get me banned.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2008)

0% amazingly

JPH  	Warned on Aug 2 2008, 12:32 AM
Removed from warn level 	been a while since last warning.
JPH 	Warned on Jul 16 2008, 02:29 AM
Added to warn level 	You know better than to flame.
Ace Gunman 	Warned on Jul 9 2008, 12:13 PM
Removed from warn level 	Warn decrease.
Ace Gunman 	Warned on Feb 16 2008, 02:01 PM
Added to warn level 	Trolling members.
Sinkhead 	Warned on Dec 24 2007, 04:48 PM
Removed from warn level 	Christmas present, you've been good and learned your lesson, and I doubt you will do that again. You've also been contributing good things, so I think you deserve this toot.gif
Costello 	Warned on May 28 2007, 09:25 PM
Added to warn level 	*posting a link to goatse, using a misleading name for the link*


----------



## da_head (Sep 19, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Gotta love my warns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wasn't asking for roms...it was a misunderstanding. but i didn't rly care lol, not like i got banned. s'all good


EDIT:

@linkiboy: u should be banned. for the longest time (up until a few weeks ago), i thought u were a girl. xD

it was probably all the seducing done by bonemonkey (join him in the sewer xD) rooofl.

P.S. i no it says "boy" in ur name.


----------



## JPH (Sep 19, 2008)

Costello Warned on Jun 16 2008, 02:26 PM
Being a douchebag


----------



## da_head (Sep 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Costello Warned on Jun 16 2008, 02:26 PM
> Being a douchebag



OWNED


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello 	Warned on May 28 2007, 09:25 PM
> Added to warn level 	*posting a link to goatse, using a misleading name for the link*


Disgusting!


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 19, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, that is beautiful.


0% here. Because I'm an angel to the temp.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 19, 2008)

I have 20% warn, for flaming.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (10:59:51 PM) Scuber: LOL
> (11:19:55 PM) Scuber: dude
> (11:19:57 PM) Scuber: post in this thread
> (11:20:12 PM) Scuber: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=105596
> ...


----------



## Talaria (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm on 40% at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although i reckon some of the warnings should've been taken away by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> I'm on 40% at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just preserving the post.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 19, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=105...p;#entry1408392


----------



## da_head (Sep 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh wat? i'm juggernaut? o.O
or did u trick he trick u to posting? i don't get wat "laugh more" means rofl.


----------



## da_head (Sep 19, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=105...p;#entry1408392



LOL wrong thread. nice xD

EDIT: sry it didn't post merge.

if i get a warning level, that would be ironic.

DO IT.


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

This is testing area, you can double post.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 19, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> This is *GOING TO BE *testing area, you can double post.



fix'd


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 19, 2008)

0%, because my real posts are somewhat useful in some way and my useless posts used in useless ways are in the testing area


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw me for using Recent Discussions to find threads.

Yeah, you deserve a warn sir.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not going to post my warns. That is none of your business. Yeah, right. 

I have a 10% Warn level for trolling someone very hard who was asking for Photoshop on the DS. 

I told him/her/it that it existed and I gave them a link to google. Other than that, I am a boyscout.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not da_hoto!!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 19, 2008)

I has been good, no warning yet  D:


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2008)

*Gaisuto * 	Warned on Jul 23 2008, 03:13 AM
Added to warn level 	Posting the 1x1 Rick Roll.
Which is pretty lame since they said I was gonna get a suspension not a warn. I'd rather be banned than warned. Fuck GBAtemp.


----------



## Banger (Sep 19, 2008)

JPH	Warned on Sep 9 2008, 09:09 PM
Added to warn level	Flaming another member, by making a topic about him.


Which I hope to some day have removed but if not hmm.


I was just making some points, also I was a bit drunk so it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 19, 2008)

no warn level here YET!


----------



## Try2bcool (Sep 19, 2008)

[/quote]





			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello 	Warned on May 28 2007, 09:25 PM
> Added to warn level 	*posting a link to goatse, using a misleading name for the link*





You mean like you just did again in a roundabout way?  Like an idiot, I googled it, and now I'm naseous.  That's like a train wreck, I'm horrified but I can't look away!


----------



## Banger (Sep 19, 2008)

he should be warned again! how dare he make you google!


----------



## Lametta (Sep 19, 2008)

I have 0% cause Im a good girl


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

Lametta said:
			
		

> I have 0% cause Im a good girl


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 61
Joined: 21-July 08

This may have something to do with it.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 19, 2008)

0%

I've never been warned. Once.


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 19, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> 0%
> 
> I've never been warned. Once.



This.

I've abused people before, but obviously moderators could see it was deserved.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2009)

i was a sore loser for a contest that mostly 1 post noobs won and wont come back.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 9, 2009)

Back up to 90% again because Toni thinks Im a racist


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 9, 2009)

I got a warn from Toni (I requested it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and one from dicey for crating another account, also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I like my warn log 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also like to request a warn from Hadrian, Rayder, Teej, mthr, Costy and shaun. Then my warn log would be perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














EDIT:


----------



## Tanas (Jun 9, 2009)

Warned twice for posting funny pictures and again for calling someone a  "little turd" which I think is petty and pathetic.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

My warning level is 30%. One I think was having to do with Vishy So Fishy, and the other I think is due from P1ngpong...not sure though. But the way he treats me, it's fairly likely it is.

EDIT: Oh here, just click on your warning and there's a log. Here's mine:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hadrian  	Warned on May 22 2009, 03:04 PM
> Removed from warn level 	cos I'm nice like that
> 
> Gaisuto 	Warned on Mar 9 2009, 12:51 AM
> ...



JPH was a real asshole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I just noticed Hadrian removed a warning level from me. Thank you Hadrian! I just noticed that in the log.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You pwn.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine is 10% 

Rickroll'd a Global Moderator and other people, most found it hilarous it AND it was an obvious address. I didn't even think anyone would click it. Next time I should just put *THIS IS A RICKROLL*




Something like 26th May 

Toni Plutonij~

Sorry thar lulz



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij  	Warned on May 28 2009, 02:29 PM
> Added to warn level 	Posting a nasty Rick Roll, and irritating me badly!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 9, 2009)

%0. I've never been warned. And never will


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 9, 2009)

0%

Got a warn for posting a cIOS
But it was a mistake (I posted the installer, which are allowed here)
So it got removed after about 5 minutes


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 9, 2009)

Have a clean warn here. Heck, the only warn I ever got was at Nsider2...and that's because I warned myself out of boredom


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 9, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> ^ I slept with your mom last night.



I fucked your house yesterday.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

!!!

+1 Rep points to you.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 9, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of a full house, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 9, 2009)

I got 10% I think because I got for posting a rick roll to some noob asking for a link to game downloads.


----------



## da_head (Jun 9, 2009)

hey i made this thread! 

i've also been banned by hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(but why am i still here? o.O) keke


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

I was never ever warned, but I did increase many warns and lowered many warns!

p1ngy keeps record with 110% warn level at one point, and now currently 90% for racism!
(or maybe not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

How far up does the warn ranks go?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 9, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I got a warn from Toni (I requested it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your warns now.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks again Hadrian for moving mine down to 20%.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> How far up does the warn ranks go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## Reaper (Jun 10, 2009)

10%
asking for site to dl psp movies


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 10, 2009)

0%. I got it by joining.

That's not a half bad idea. but then gbatemp would be a media database. how long ago did you ask?


----------



## Cermage (Jun 10, 2009)

Gbatemp should start the warning level at 100% just to confuse members joining up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 reverse the system!


----------



## gettogaara (Jun 10, 2009)

20% once for asking for a rom cause I did'nt know you could'nt ask for an edited rom and another because I gave someone a rom site to find a rom and earned myself another 10%. How do I get it to go down?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 10, 2009)

gettogaara said:
			
		

> 20% once for asking for a rom cause I did'nt know you could'nt ask for an edited rom and another because I gave someone a rom site to find a rom and earned myself another 10%. How do I get it to go down?
> Direct quote from our rules:
> QUOTEWarnings *do not* automatically decrease. Staff have the ability to decrease warning levels if a member makes a positive impression that they are trying to improve themselves. Otherwise, *the warning will be in place for 6 months to a year*.


After period of couple of months, you may request a warn decrease!


----------



## raing3 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've got 0% because I'm still new... but I'm hoping to make it all the way to 100% < that is a joke, i don't really want to be banned. I've only just recently been able to access the trading forums but haven't found this shoutbox someone else was talking about yet... lol


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 10, 2009)

raing3 said:
			
		

> but haven't found this shoutbox someone else was talking about yet... lol



Its on the main page, over near the right a little ways down. Usually there's random crap that kiddies should see over there (Which is why I have random outbreaks there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And I'm still not really sure why I have a warning level because what I did was justified!


----------



## Briankealing (Jun 10, 2009)

You get warnings by doing stupid things.

nuff said.


----------



## raing3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Its on the main page, over near the right a little ways down. Usually there's random crap that kiddies should see over there (Which is why I have random outbreaks there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... i swear it's not there i checked in (My Controls > Portal Options > Shoutbox > Yes, I do)... i even looked at the screenshot of the shoutbox and I haven't seen that anywhere... 100 posts = shoutbox access right.

These 2 posts messed up my post count of 123 posts


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 10, 2009)

Posted a link to google showing what happens when you type in a WAD file name.

The warn is "Warned for posting a link to an illegal wad file." which is untrue for a few reasons. First of all, I didn't post a link to the file. Second, WAD files actually aren't illegal. I don't expect the staff to know copyright law, but it's not hard to click a link before throwing a warning out.


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 10, 2009)

10% for bumping a topic

And how do you get rid of them?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 10, 2009)

Toni Plutonij	Warned on May 24 2009, 05:53 PM
Added to warn level	OK, you need to chill for spamming the fuck out of GBAtemp..


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You're a great member, and I know you're doing it on purpose, I'm just not quite sure why..
> I've suspended your account for a day, so you can't post any more, you can request your warn removal any time after tomorrow..
> 
> Chill man, and see ya!



10% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, i gona try requesting another warn increase once i reach 2000 post


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm clean so far


----------



## Sstew (Jun 10, 2009)

0% for me so far.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 10, 2009)

Mine is 0%

Got 20% for "Silent Rickrolling" back in '08. Got removed later by JPH.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> WAD files actually aren't illegal


depending on what is in the WAD file in can be
if its not shareware like the first ep of doom for example


----------



## Minox (Jun 10, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Mine is 0%
> 
> Got 20% for "Silent Rickrolling" back in '08. Got removed later by JPH.


Don't you mean invisible rickrolling?


----------



## zeromac (Jun 10, 2009)

20% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh could some mod decrease it its been like 2 months since my last warn


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 10, 2009)

raing3 said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the shout box either.

Also I am at 0% warns yay


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij	Warned on May 24 2009, 05:53 PM
> Added to warn level	OK, you need to chill for spamming the fuck out of GBAtemp..
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.... agian?

I have the same as Mrfatso. 10%.... I spammed together with him


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 10, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> 10% for bumping a topic
> 
> And how do you get rid of them?
> If it has been long enough (some months) you can request its removal here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=151620
> ...


I couldn't see it as well
Had to click Yes, I do while it was already active. It said something about settings saved and now I can see it


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEXT!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow I remember this thread. Its been like eight month since I posted and its still at 0%. Hopefully that never changes.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 11, 2009)

0% for posting ROMz


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, I never misbehave here. Sorry thread, but my warning level is 0%, always has been, always will be.


----------



## redact (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 11, 2009)

0% Here


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 11, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I never misbehave here. Sorry thread, but my warning level is 0%, always has been, always will be.


You never no


----------



## NightKry (Jun 11, 2009)

0% =3


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 12, 2009)

0%%%%


----------



## raing3 (Jun 12, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I couldn't see it as well
> Had to click Yes, I do while it was already active. It said something about settings saved and now I can see it



Thanks for the help now I can see the shoutbox


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 13, 2009)

0%, i obey all teh rulez.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 13, 2009)

I haz none becuz im a gud boy.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Jun 13, 2009)

O% warn level for me. I joined way back when GBAtemp just stopped hosting GBA roms. In the start i was posting a lot but than i got busy in studies. As far i remember there were no warn levels in the begining dunnow when it started can't remember but maybe that's why i have 0% warn. My warn log is totally empty seeing u guys it looks lonely hehehe......


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 13, 2009)

Yup got warned again by stupid lilsypha, on 100% warns now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bastad


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yup got warned again by stupid lilsypha, on 100% warns now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















*collapses and has a mental breakdown*


----------



## Noitora (Jun 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yup got warned again by stupid lilsypha, on 100% warns now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your warn is more like 0% The bar on the right of your warn wouldn't look like that if it was 100%, it would be completely filled.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 13, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong: Your warn is more like 0% The bar on the right of your warn wouldn't look like that if it was 100%, it would be completely filled.


you're just jealous.
Had a 100% warn or even seen one before to tell?
People with 100% warn are banned so shouldn't be able to see that... its a glitch obviously...
I wonder why the banning system is down...
prolly cause only admins can ban, and lilph is only a supervisor...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

WTF?!!
Had the maximum of 10% so far.
Back to 0 now.


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2009)

p1ngpong you fool, don't you even have enough sense to know when you're banned?


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## Lily (Jun 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yup got warned again by stupid lilsypha, on 100% warns now!



Stupid lilsypha? STUPID lilsypha?!? Don't make me get out the banhammer you tiny little child!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 13, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> p1ngpong you fool, don't you even have enough sense to know when you're banned?


JPH and Bonemonkey at least had the decency to leave.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 13, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure Genius!!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yup got warned again by stupid lilsypha, on 100% warns now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finally!!
god you were so lame


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

*In mr.macky's voice*
I'm Sorry but what the heck is lilsypha mkay?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> *In mr.macky's voice*
> I'm Sorry but what the heck is lilsypha mkay?


lilsypha is a SUPERVISOR.....Yeah, just one step below admin, and she can ban your ass, or do whatever she pleases with you!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

And supervivsors can change names too what name would you _not_ like?


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 14, 2009)

im on 10% for asking if a certain wii iso hosting site was down


----------



## Islay (Jun 14, 2009)

0% right now.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 14, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> im on 10% for asking if a certain wii iso hosting site was down


you should have used http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## Trolly (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I never misbehave here. Sorry thread, but my warning level is 0%, always has been, always will be.


+1 aha, wouldn't put a foot wrong.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have an alternate account that I made because I couldn't get the password to this one but I don't even remember the username for it, oh well. Either way, no warn level as far as I know.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got this:

Warnings: 1
Warning level: 3

From other forum. They forgot to remove it because it had been like that for over 2 months, I think. I dont mind, thought.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 15, 2009)

0%. I don't make an effort to be a jerk, and don't ask for "teh roms" or whatever else. Worked fine so far.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

10%,

Zarcon 	Warned on Mar 16 2009, 12:56 PM
Added to warn level 	Throwing insults around.


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 15, 2009)

0% ATM
It was once 20% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hadrian	Warned on Mar 7 2009, 11:29 PM
Removed from warn level	Being a good little sexually confused pirate
Toni Plutonij	Warned on Feb 24 2009, 10:07 PM
Removed from warn level	It's been some time, good behavior always results in something good!!
Keep it up 
JPH	Warned on Dec 25 2008, 01:08 PM
Added to warn level	Merry Christmas!
Toni Plutonij	Warned on Oct 28 2008, 04:30 PM
Added to warn level	I don't care EOF or not, you can't post link to 4chan!


----------



## Orc (Jun 15, 2009)

PRO-TIP:
This is a good way to get your warning level up.

EDIT: Dammit! They're on to me!


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Lily (Jun 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> PRO-TIP:
> This is a good way to get your warning level up.
> 
> EDIT: Dammit! They're on to me!



Sure is! Enjoy your warning level increase, and the inability to post for 12 hours!


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

booo let's all go on a hunger strike until Orc is unsuspended!


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

This ice cream are delicious.




shit.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm on 80% 

I did some nasty shit. Real gangster style. But I don't care thats how I roll. 
You punks better watch out before I bust a cap.

They used to call me in "The Blink" in prison. Because a fight with me was over faster than they could Blink.

I'm a renegade nobody can tell me what to do I life by my own rulez.


----------



## Ruri (Jun 16, 2009)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> booo let's all go on a hunger strike until Orc is unsuspended!


A twelve-hour hunger strike is not particularly impressive.


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2009)

0%. Nothing else to say.


----------



## Searinox (Jun 16, 2009)

I only ever got banned on one forum, and it was by choice. I doubt I'm gonna get any warn around here since I'm not personally involved with any users.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have a warning level but I have been suspended here before.


----------



## Orc (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Lubbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the site.
I needed to check if 7chan was down.

@Orc: Lmao, thats totally not fair. XD
But it was an accident and i bet it will be fixed


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 17, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Test?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 17, 2009)

20% triple posting a lot


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 17, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Test?
> 
> From earlier today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trulen (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't post enough to get warns ]:


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2009)

I dunno why but I've never been warned before, so I'm still at 0%.


----------



## Orc (Jun 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








and

+1


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If thats not flaming and trolling, I dont know what is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame on you!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p1ngpong got pwned too much to come up with a decent comeback.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

No warns.


----------



## science (Jun 20, 2009)

JPHomo warned me for calling moozxy a bitch. 

JPH is the bitch though lol


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats.. alot..


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 21, 2009)

0%

I've been a good boy thus far.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im a good boy now though, a model temper and example to you all!


----------



## Raika (Jun 21, 2009)

I wanna be warned I don't wanna be a good temper!


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have ""Online Intermittent Explosive Disorder". 

Read number 6
http://www.cracked.com/article_17522_6-new...y-internet.html


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=warn&...1&CODE=view

0%


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have 0% for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I wanna be warned I don't wanna be a good temper!


That's funny because...you do have a warn!


----------



## Ducky (Oct 3, 2009)

0% . I followed the rules.

I RULEZ!


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

I got 0%. I'm a good guy.

So... any girls want to have a chat or something with mr. good guy?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 3, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I got 0%. I'm a good guy.
> 
> So... any girls want to have a chat or something with mr. good guy?




I like it Baddddddddddddd


----------



## Law (Oct 3, 2009)

10% because some guy made a crappy post that I called him out on, he cried like a bitch and requested his account to be deleted.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

Spammmmmmmm! gimme warn! I have 0 percent and I hate 0!

nevermind I want to hold it like this I am a good guy!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am a GREAT person!!! 0% warn! But.....I remember one time when I should have got a warn (argument).


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 3, 2009)

I couldn't even tell you. It was years ago. Something stupid I am sure.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> I couldn't even tell you. It was years ago. Something stupid I am sure.



"out of control behaviour" by Hunter who also warned me twice and was wrong then.  Seeing it was like four years ago andf you've done nothing since, I'll reduce it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 4, 2009)

My first warn was posting a misleading link to goatse, funny how that was only a warn back then, I'm pretty sure I would be banned if I did it today.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 4, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> My first warn was *posting a misleading link to goatse*...



Wowee, dude. That's some pretty diabolical stuff. I'm never clicking your links again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I've got no warn. But, now that I just said that, I'll bet karma will catch up to me eventually.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Oct 4, 2009)

still 0% for now dude. and I hope that mine is 0% forever.


----------



## Jaems (Oct 4, 2009)

20%
Both from Hadrian
One for fishing for PMs
Another for talking about rape.


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 4, 2009)

20%...

Insulting members


----------



## Lucky Star (Oct 5, 2009)

0% - Just joined!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2009)

O% -203 posts


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 5, 2009)

Still 0% - 3341 posts


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2009)

Warn level bar removed completely.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2009)

Look at this complete abuse of power! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I begged him to keep my sex warn!


BEGGED HIM!


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! Thanks Thordrian, I finally feel at home now.

And what does the warn mean?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Warn level bar removed completely.



Aka "It's at 90%" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now officially at 10%!


----------



## iFish (Oct 5, 2009)

10%


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like staffs, so ph34r me


----------



## moozxy (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

>



Raika is so dirty and twisted he deserves a warn, thats what.






Hadrian always leave lewd stuff in the warn log I think..... I'm lucky tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remeber my first warn was from toni... awww shit.


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't remember doing anything that made me get a warn...


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 5, 2009)

40% warn.  Can some Mod/Admin look into my Warns and remove something that is already old?


----------



## Issac (Oct 5, 2009)

In all my 5½ years here, I've got 0% warnings... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I got in some discussions with mods and stuff about rules a long long time ago


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 5, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Warn level bar removed completely.


You're right, I can't see yours either


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I don't remember doing anything that made me get a warn...
> I just did it because you said you wanted it.
> 
> I can remove if required.
> ...


Not really, you keep offending which means you've not learned to behave on the forum.


----------



## deethebee (Oct 5, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aww poor raika lol he really thinks he got warn XP


*Posts merged*

yay i got no warn weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Thordrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I tried typing in the address in that pic to see if I could get access to your account, but it gave me a 'feature prohibited' message...







Spoiler


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 5, 2009)

Ain't having one


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## outgum (Oct 5, 2009)

i too am on 0% - 243 posts
I would LIKE to keep it that way, But somehow i think i wont have it for long >_< 
i dont know why i WOULD get warned but you know, stuff like that always happens!
DARN YOU KARMA 

also
Lol at


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 0% - Just joined!


Looked at your group and says Banned!


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, thanks, but I want to keep it.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still at zero. Never have drawn attention to myself really to gain a warn.


----------



## asdf (Oct 10, 2009)

Nothing yet.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still going strong with 0% Warning Level.


----------



## da_head (Oct 10, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Fuck you costello!


woah! calm down there buddy, you want to be banned?


----------



## playallday (Oct 11, 2009)

I was up to 20% for a while but now I'm back to 0%.


----------



## Gore (Oct 11, 2009)

10% warn, a couple removals.
Warns:
-Calling someone "a spamming little bitch"
-Don't bump one year old threads
-Massive amount of flaming.

(1 accidental warn increase)
(1 decrease to offset that)
(2 decreases)


----------



## vergilite (Oct 11, 2009)

1 for flaming but the ****** deserved it


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 23, 2009)

It finally happed...



Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Oct 23, 2009)

Spoiler



Thordrian - Warned on Oct 3 2009, 09:39 AM
Added to warn level - Called a member a retard


Can a mod change that to:


Spoiler



*insert mod here - Warned on Oct 22 2009, 08:23 PM
Added to warn level - for being awesome
*insert mod here - Warned on Oct 22 2009, 08:20 PM
Removed to warn level - for fun
Thordrian - Warned on Oct 3 2009, 09:39 AM
Added to warn level - Called a member a retard


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 23, 2009)

9021% Yeah!



Spoiler: WARN




UR MUM - Warned on ??? ? ????, ??:?? AM
Added to warn level - did a fart. smelly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Just kidding. 0%


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 23, 2009)

heh im on 10% i was on 10 then to 20 then i complained because i hadnt been reduced to 0 so i got reduced back to 10 

|
\/


----------



## fabi280 (Oct 23, 2009)

Is this who has the most Warning Percentage Thread?
0%


----------



## Matt140 (Oct 23, 2009)

Absolute naught.
0% BABYYY!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2009)

This really should become a poll.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

fabi280 said:
			
		

> Is this who has the most Warning Percentage Thread?
> 0%


No, this is the "Show off your warn levels and wag your e-penis about" thread.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 24, 2009)

10% for the following
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=184371
I don't care


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (Apr 12, 2018)

Warning level should reset after a month without an offence. Mine was when I was a noob and didn't know the rules... They could've just deleted part of the post.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 12, 2018)

Uh...how do I check this? Are they the warning points? I have none of those.

Although one time I made a horrible EOF thread that was taken down after....maybe a day if that.

"Do not do this ever again."


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys. so, how high is ur warning level, what evil act did u commit to obtain em, and what staff member owned u?

mine: 10%
asking for a serial key for a program (i think?)
sinkhead


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 12, 2018)

Riiiiiiiiight, this thread is nearly 10 years old, don't need to keep it open. 



Taffy said:


> Uh...how do I check this? Are they the warning points? I have none of those.
> 
> Although one time I made a horrible EOF thread that was taken down after....maybe a day if that.
> 
> "Do not do this ever again."


If you have warnings, they're displayed in your profile under the Warnings tab with the full reason. You can get a warning message without getting a warning point however.


----------

